# DC800 Picture thread!!



## mustache79

I really enjoy seeing everyones DC800's, aside from the fact that I'm a broke ass with no guitars at the moment. But I thought it might be cool to start a DC800 picture thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is a good idea, seeing as so many people are getting them.


----------



## MacTown09

Startin this thing off!


----------



## hiltz171jim

Flash





No Flash







Please excuse my amazing (shitty) camera skills... these are cell phone pics haha


----------



## mustache79

MacTown09 said:


> Startin this thing off!


I have major jealousy issues involving this guitar.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

I have an idea for this thread, lets not quote images, really tired of seeing threads where one person's pictures are quoted five times and you have to scroll through the same damn images for 5 pages. Just a thought.


----------



## NixerX

I lovew this guitar so much..I cant stop playing it!


----------



## renzoip

Here is my beloved DC800: 







And next week, I'll have my second one! I'll post pics asap


----------



## axxessdenied

Post #7, #8.... beautiful guitars guys!

It's going to be atleast a couple months before I can post pics of my baby!


----------



## celticelk

Walnut top + ash/alder body + maple fretboard = SEX. I'm definitely gonna go that route on my next build. Thanks for posting pics, y'all - keep 'em coming!


----------



## mphsc

That flame maple & ebony board is so classic & clean. Gets me every time.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## mustache79

All very nice and unique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ziggystarpuff

I love all of these!!! I have no idea what mine is going to turn out looking like but I will post a NGD tomorrow after it arrives. I haven't seen one with the finish or specs I chose. What is the best route for posting pics?


----------



## Jakke

ziggystarpuff said:


> I love all of these!!! I have no idea what mine is going to turn out looking like but I will post a NGD tomorrow after it arrives. I haven't seen one with the finish or specs I chose. What is the best route for posting pics?



Upload them to a site like photobucket, then copy the direct-link to the image (not the thumbnail). After that you can press the small icon of an image the box where you write messages here, you will be prompted to paste a link to an image, so just paste the direct-link that you have copied. And done.


----------



## ziggystarpuff

Thanks Jakke


----------



## Jakke

No problem


----------



## jjcor

Here's my weird(ly) strung lefty


----------



## JStraitiff

Good idea! Now people can stop making threads about them!


----------



## DoomJazz

You're welcome.


----------



## axxessdenied

LOL, nice crabcore stance!


----------



## Galius

Love these 2 soooo much!


----------



## ziggystarpuff




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi




----------



## Konfyouzd

Nothing but win can come from this.


----------



## yuureikun




----------



## mustache79

I am so turned on right now!!


----------



## Jakke

Don't own one, but this is some serious pr0n....

Rep for OP


----------



## renzoip

Here is my brand new DC800, just got it today! I'll make a NGD thread for it sometime tomorrow, I'm too tired now, so here is a pic.









And here is a pic of the brothers 








Hope you like.


----------



## JStraitiff

FrancescoFiligoi said:


>



Holy wow.. Ill take back some of the shit i talk about carvins because of this. That neck is appealing!


----------



## WorseThanUnit

This was delivered yesterday and been  ever since. I'll prolly do a proper NGD down the road with real pics outdoors when the weather is nice... but for now I have a few phone pics.

DC 800
Claro/Swamp Ash
Maple/Walnut neck - super happy with the slightly flamed maple 
Ebony
SS Jumbo Frets


----------



## AscendingMatt

MacTown09 said:


> Startin this thing off!



what top is this?


----------



## ziggystarpuff

amazing claro!


----------



## brector

My baby lol

-Brian


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

This proves how good marketing, good design and specs DO actually sell a lot. We at ss.org don't just blab for nothing...


----------



## renzoip

I love the conversion rings and the D-activators on that purple DC800!  I'd like to try either something like that on one of mines, or a set of lace 4.0's.


----------



## MacTown09

AscendingMatt said:


> what top is this?



Claro Walnut! Just got lucky with a really nice one  It seems to be the biggest variety show of woods with Claro


----------



## AscendingMatt

MacTown09 said:


> Claro Walnut! Just got lucky with a really nice one  It seems to be the biggest variety show of woods with Claro



very nice top man!


----------



## Uncreative123




----------



## DeSouzaDan




----------



## kn1feparty

Holy Jesus, dat spalted blackburst!


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Is natural binding all their offer for binding? if so does someone have an example of it on their dc800?


----------



## mustache79

kn1feparty said:


> Holy Jesus, dat spalted blackburst!


 yes


----------



## Jarabowa

NeoTheMaggot said:


> Is natural binding all their offer for binding? if so does someone have an example of it on their dc800?



Not mine, but here ya go.

www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/182074-ngd-carvin-dc800-stealth-w-pics.html


----------



## Diggi

brector said:


> My baby lol
> 
> -Brian



Bad ass!

Specs?


----------



## SYLrules88

there have been some kickass claro tops on these. the first git posted in this thread makes my top look like shit 

hooray for blackburst


----------



## brector

Diggi said:


> Bad ass!
> 
> Specs?



Thanks man!

All mahogany neck and body
Rosewood fretboard
No fret markers
Jumbo stainless frets
Black hardware
Black satin matte finish
Clear satin finish on back of neck
Strap Locks

-Brian


----------



## Eclipse

DeSouzaDan said:


>



I want one..


----------



## Francis978

These guitars...makes me want mine to come quicker!
So far mine is alder/maple with blueburst on flamed maple  can't wait!


----------



## Razzy

Hey guys, my band's other guitarist's Carvin showed up, so I figured I'd share a pic of them together.


----------



## mr_ormus777

Here are mine...
Love 'em...


----------



## cataclysm_child

I've been looking for this thread!
I don't know what it is exactly, but I just love the look of those DC800's.

My contribution:


----------



## mr_ormus777

cataclysm_child said:


> I've been looking for this thread!
> I don't know what it is exactly, but I just love the look of those DC800's.
> 
> My contribution:



Man, that's beautiful, I'm waiting for my Spalted Maple top one as well, hopefully get here in August...

*AwakenNoMore*, I have now adjusted the amount of images, easily fixed...


----------



## AwakenNoMore

I agree with you that its beautiful but did you have to quote all of his pictures to tell him so? Takes up more of the page with the same images instead of leaving room for new ones.


----------



## cataclysm_child

mr_ormus777 said:


> Man, that's beautiful, I'm waiting for my Spalted Maple top one as well, hopefully get here in August...



Third one? Not bad 
I hopefully get another one in August aswell. Due 27th.
A stealth one


----------



## straightshreddd

Every DC800 owner in this thread wins. I have yet to see one I find unattractive.

I REALLY want one.


----------



## trianglebutt

What is with all these ridiculously sexy flame maple necks! can't. take. gas.


----------



## mr_ormus777

cataclysm_child said:


> Third one? Not bad
> I hopefully get another one in August aswell. Due 27th.
> A stealth one



Yeah, sounds *FILTHY*, are you getting the Nat. Body Binding?


----------



## MetalSlab

I hate when the rear string cavities aren't recessed into the body.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

cataclysm_child said:


> Third one? Not bad
> I hopefully get another one in August aswell. Due 27th.
> A stealth one



O rly now?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Sweet jesus...


----------



## cataclysm_child

mr_ormus777 said:


> Yeah, sounds *FILTHY*, are you getting the Nat. Body Binding?



I asked for a white binding, but that wasn't possible, so I put on a maple top + nat. bb.









Stealthdjentstic said:


> O rly now?



No, later!


----------



## Konfyouzd

MetalSlab said:


> I hate when the rear string cavities aren't recessed into the body.


----------



## gunch

Konfyouzd said:


>



String ferrules?

Also nobody here ordered a metallic or solid color DC800?


----------



## Hollowway

Hey, what's that black sandwiched layer on Cataclysm's spalted one? Is that a standard thing Carvin does for spalts, or an option 50? I didn't know they'd do that.

Edit: NVM, I found the NGD. It is an option 50.


----------



## Hyacinth




----------



## MetalSlab

silverabyss said:


> String ferrules?



Yes, ferrules. That was the term I was looking for. I don't like it when they are not recessed, but like I said - beautiful guitar nonetheless.


----------



## cataclysm_child

silverabyss said:


> String ferrules?
> 
> Also nobody here ordered a metallic or solid color DC800?



I have a black one on the way


----------



## straightshreddd

silverabyss said:


> String ferrules?
> 
> Also nobody here ordered a metallic or solid color DC800?


 

I think I'm going Seafoam Green, word up.


----------



## brector

silverabyss said:


> String ferrules?
> 
> Also nobody here ordered a metallic or solid color DC800?



Look at mine on page 2, solid black

-Brian


----------



## Sean1242

Just got mine a yesterday. Pretty stoked on it.


----------



## Razzy

silverabyss said:


> String ferrules?
> 
> Also nobody here ordered a metallic or solid color DC800?



My guitarist got a radiation green one.


----------



## animalwithin

I officially hate this thread because I want an 800 so bad but I've already spent too much on guitars and I have no need for an 8-string but badly want one anyways!!!


----------



## cataclysm_child

My second one is sent


----------



## crazyprofessor

Razzy said:


> Hey guys, my band's other guitarist's Carvin showed up, so I figured I'd share a pic of them together.



Do you guys wear matching sweaters too?


----------



## bucketbot

Razzy said:


> My guitarist got a radiation green one.



Is that the one from the GIS page??

Oh no......I see it's still there & yours has no dots! Doohhhh!


----------



## Razzy

crazyprofessor said:


> Do you guys wear matching sweaters too?



We will from now on.


----------



## simonXsludge

This thread will be the death of me.


----------



## axxessdenied

Expect pictures of a white dc800 soon! MINE HAS BEEN COMPLETED


----------



## Babbaloomusic




----------



## yuureikun

Me and the other guitarist in my band's (Vena Amoris (CT) | Facebook) Carvin family photos.


----------



## cataclysm_child

cataclysm_child said:


> I asked for a white binding, but that wasn't possible, so I put on a maple top + nat. bb.



And here it is:


----------



## Bonkers8String




----------



## Syriel

cataclysm_child said:


> And here it is:
> 
> GUITAR PORN



Man that's the sleekest *BLACK* guitar I have ever seen. 

Don't they do headstock bindings though? That's probably the one thing that would bother me if that was mine.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Syriel said:


> Man that's the sleekest *BLACK* guitar I have ever seen.
> 
> Don't they do headstock bindings though? That's probably the one thing that would bother me if that was mine.



Me too! ;P
That's why I've ordered another one just like it!

I like that the headstock don't have binding actually.


----------



## axxessdenied

My white/white satin beauty!


----------



## cataclysm_child

axxessdenied said:


> My white/white satin beauty!



Can't wait until I get mine!
So clean and classy!

I just hope it works out with a walnut binding on the white :/


----------



## axxessdenied

Damn! That will be interesting! I'm GASing for too many things right now to order a second DC800 just yet! 
I love your black stealth. I will probably order one almost the same. Tremelo option would be kind of nice for some variety as well.


----------



## otisct20

Im saving for an all white one as we speak  Its so classy.


----------



## Hollowway

axxessdenied said:


> Damn! That will be interesting! I'm GASing for too many things right now to order a second DC800 just yet!
> I love your black stealth. I will probably order one almost the same. Tremelo option would be kind of nice for some variety as well.



You should ask if they can Option 50 a Holly FB and white pup covers so you could have the inverse of what you already have. Sort of like a spy vs spy thing.


----------



## axxessdenied

Damn.............


----------



## NickS

Got a call from Carvin today. My DC800 is done. San Diego to Seattle, I might have it by the weekend Pics coming ASAP!!


----------



## Seanthesheep

otisct20 said:


> Im saving for an all white one as we speak  Its so classy.



not you too 

Im about to order mine and it will be VERY similar to that white one minus a few tweaks in specs


----------



## nsimonsen

That Stealth with the natural binding is potentially the greatest black guitar I have ever set my eyes. Matte finish for life.

By the way.........this whole thread is ruining my life because now all I want is to order one.


----------



## axxessdenied

You guys won't regret going white! FYI, my color is white/white option! The satin matte finish gives it a pearl-esque look. Absolutely lovely


----------



## Curt

How do the lot of you that ordered the solid colors resist the temptation to just go berzerk with exotic wood and Op50's? 

I need to learn your restraint. 

The stealth one is too badass, btw.


----------



## Hyacinth

My pictures died, so I'm here to repost them.


----------



## frogunrua

^ I can't decide if I like how the pups look with them routes. Part of me says yes and another part would want to try and use the covers on the Carvin pups. Are they d-activators?


----------



## LetsMosey

That spalt looks phenomenal.

This thread is full of so much win.


----------



## potatohead

NickS said:


> Got a call from Carvin today. My DC800 is done. San Diego to Seattle, I might have it by the weekend Pics coming ASAP!!


 
What was your card date?


----------



## Hyacinth

frogunrua said:


> ^ I can't decide if I like how the pups look with them routes. Part of me says yes and another part would want to try and use the covers on the Carvin pups. Are they d-activators?



They're BKP Aftermaths. I kinda don't like the look of the routes and I'd like to get pickups rings on it soon, but part of me kinda likes it. It's like my pickups have a moat to ward off would-be attackers. Maybe I'll get blue pickups rings so it looks like water. (jk)


----------



## NickS

potatohead said:


> What was your card date?


 
The date was today actually, 9-29. Now FedEx is saying I won't have it til Wednesday As hard as the wait is during build time, I think the wait is way worse during shipping.


----------



## potatohead

NickS said:


> The date was today actually, 9-29. Now FedEx is saying I won't have it til Wednesday As hard as the wait is during build time, I think the wait is way worse during shipping.


 
I agree man. Mine is with UPS right now, my card date was 10-02.


----------



## NickS

potatohead said:


> I agree man. Mine is with UPS right now, my card date was 10-02.


 
Oh well, NGD coming soon. Then on to the next build


----------



## vondano

MatthewLeisher said:


> They're BKP Aftermaths. I kinda don't like the look of the routes and I'd like to get pickups rings on it soon, but part of me kinda likes it. It's like my pickups have a moat to ward off would-be attackers. Maybe I'll get blue pickups rings so it looks like water. (jk)



how do they compare to the stock pups??


----------



## NickS

My DC800 has arrived

Link to NGD here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/213703-ngd-my-first-8-dc800.html

Plus a few photos:


----------



## NickS

Plus one more. I love the way the abalone logo looks with the white and gold.


----------



## Seanthesheep

are there any pictures anywhere of any carvin models with maple fretboards and pearl block inlays?


----------



## Axayacatl

my understanding is that Carvin does not do block inlays on maple.


----------



## Curt

Axayacatl said:


> my understanding is that Carvin does not do block inlays on maple.


 They actually do, now.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Curt said:


> They actually do, now.



And I want to see pearl block inlays on maple, even if its on a 6 string


----------



## potatohead

Seanthesheep said:


> And I want to see pearl block inlays on maple, even if its on a 6 string


 
The only one I've seen was a bass on the Carvin boards with abalone blocks. The option is new so not many of them are out there yet.


----------



## kengtin

Here's my contribution to this thread... the full NGD post and review is HERE:

Now the pics (excuse the low quality):


































Bonus pic: me and my girls 





Cheers


----------



## kengtin

cataclysm_child said:


> And here it is:



I don't like black guitars, but this is one fukin' beautiful girl... hey is that Body Binding Effect actually "white"? Or is it just how the maple edge looks on the picture (if it's maple at all) ?


----------



## NickS

Lots of white DC800's coming out lately. And that black one is killer as well


----------



## TIBrent

MacTown09 said:


> Startin this thing off!


Holy Moley that is beautiful!
-Brent


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I just ordered one very close to NickS's white Carvin.


----------



## cataclysm_child

kengtin said:


> I don't like black guitars, but this is one fukin' beautiful girl... hey is that Body Binding Effect actually "white"? Or is it just how the maple edge looks on the picture (if it's maple at all) ?



It's maple so it's more like beige. I originally wanted it to be white, but I have to say it looks way better with the maple. White binding looks kinda cheap compared I think


----------



## cataclysm_child

NickS said:


> Lots of white DC800's coming out lately. And that black one is killer as well



I get one in the end of this month too 

It's basically the same as my black one, but in white, with a dark binding. Can't wait to see how it will come out!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

So these covers that fit passives, will they fit into a 800? 
Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

7 Strings of Hate said:


> So these covers that fit passives, will they fit into a 800?
> Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA



No one? Anyone?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Thats for the help guys


----------



## mr_ormus777

Here are mine...


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

mr_ormus777 said:


> Here are mine...



Tabare... Thats just rude.


----------



## NickS

mr_ormus777 said:


> Here are mine...


 
If your hands are full, I can take one. Spalted maple will be on my next guitar (even if it's yours).


----------



## mr_ormus777

Nope, they're definitely keepers...


----------



## WorseThanUnit

I love this thing and it deserves better pics than cell phone pics I hastily posted. Considering this is the picture thread...


----------



## Seanthesheep

Holyshit......

Is that satin or tung oil?


----------



## NickS

That is satin, tung oil has very little shine to it.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

The black DC 800 with the white binding is killing it!


----------



## Hyacinth

vondano said:


> how do they compare to the stock pups??



The stock pickups were alright, I'm not a huge fan of actives though. It still sounds good stock though.


----------



## WorseThanUnit

NickS said:


> That is satin, tung oil has very little shine to it.



Yeah. If i had a do-over I'd go tung oil. No complaints with the satin, seems durable and feels good in the hand.


----------



## mr_ormus777

WorseThanUnit said:


> Yeah. If i had a do-over I'd go tung oil. No complaints with the satin, seems durable and feels good in the hand.



She's a beauty, I got Satin on my Fig Claro top one as well, I dig the Satin...


----------



## cataclysm_child

axxessdenied said:


> My white/white satin beauty!





cataclysm_child said:


> Can't wait until I get mine!
> So clean and classy!
> 
> I just hope it works out with a walnut binding on the white :/



It worked! 
Let me add some pics from my latest NGD:


----------



## straightshreddd

Damn, son. That's alot of Carvins. hah Congrats, though. That's a sick collection. 


Just ordered my DC800 today. Expect an NGD in about 8 weeks


----------



## goldsteinat0r

This is such a great thread. 

I'll take mine flat black with maple "binding" please. 

Tax return time, perhaps. 

Can anyone compare the A80s to EMGs or Blackouts? I'm just curious. I can look up demos all day but I'm curious how they "feel," if that makes sense.


----------



## cataclysm_child

straightshreddd said:


> Damn, son. That's alot of Carvins. hah Congrats, though. That's a sick collection.
> 
> 
> Just ordered my DC800 today. Expect an NGD in about 8 weeks



Remember to post the pics here too. Sometimes I miss NGDs!


----------



## jscottizabeast

My new dc800


----------



## Wyvern Claw




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

That purple is so damn beautiful!


----------



## axxessdenied

cataclysm_child said:


> It worked!
> Let me add some pics from my latest NGD:



I thought that black was super sexy.... it is. But, beside the white!! The white is too HAWT! Nice choices! I think I might have to order another white one down the road


----------



## crankyrayhanky

GAS city!!! I love them all...


----------



## Faine

All these guitars are so beautiful. I cant even...


----------



## dreamsfrag

100% Walnut


----------



## cataclysm_child

^Damn, that's nice!
Kinda wish it had a birdseye maple fretboard though.


----------



## CMNDandCTRL

My new DC800 I just got on Wednesday, I love it so much 
Full NGD Here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/228105-ngd-white-carvin-dc800-video.html






Here's a little test clip I made the second night I had it.


----------



## obZenity

Wyvern Claw said:


>



Dat purple


----------



## ASoC

Not sure why I didn't contribute, but here's my baby


----------



## littledoc

My new baby. Not a great guitar... an _amazing_ guitar.


----------



## mr_ormus777




----------



## mr_ormus777

littledoc said:


> My new baby. Not a great guitar... an _amazing_ guitar.









GASing violently!!!


----------



## Jason_Clement

All of the purple O.O;


----------



## Thornmoon

Some beautiful instruments in this thread! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Solaris

Here's mine! I'm gonna be putting some IR rings on it very soon with some BKP's. I'll be sure to post some pictures of it when I have it everything put in. I'm loving all these other DC800's


----------



## Mister-Tux

Mother of god...


----------



## Thornmoon

Solaris said:


> Here's mine! I'm gonna be putting some IR rings on it very soon with some BKP's. I'll be sure to post some pictures of it when I have it everything put in. I'm loving all these other DC800's


Gorgeous!! 

What's that? Dragon burst with a black-burst edge??


----------



## Solaris

I put my own spin on the whole dragonburst thing. Same scheme(colors flowing into other colors) but then I threw in different colors. I don't remember how much it was but it was a really expensive option 50


----------



## LetsMosey

Something like that is a $300 upcharge for the option 50. Looks great btw!


----------



## Thornmoon

LetsMosey said:


> Looks great btw!


Agreed!! Love the satin finish!


----------



## Thornmoon

I'm guessing "option 50" is a non-returnable item??


----------



## Solaris

Thanks a lot you guys. Yeah option 50's are non returnable so think long and hard on your custom choices haha


----------



## axxessdenied

worth every penny! HOT AS FUCK!


----------



## blanco

This thread just urges me to buy more, so many gorgeous finishes. I can't even deal with my 7 string why i want an 8 i don't know.


----------



## mikernaut

Moar purples















and with my 6 string purple Carvin


----------



## Hollowway

Galius needs to get his latest build in here. Really cool design.


----------



## Galius

Hollowway said:


> Galius needs to get his latest build in here. Really cool design.



Did somebody say my name? lol


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a DC800 in the future, can one of you swell guys tell me how the neck profile is? I wouldn't want it Ibby thin, more like ESP/LTD sized, love the neck on my MH-417, and the neck profile is the only thing I'm worried about.


----------



## tripguitar

you will love it.

I've never owned anything but esp/ltd before my carvin, and i've always hated those really thin ibanez necks. so i feel like our preferences are very similar.

It's a bit thinner than an ltd, but not as thin as an ibanez. basically a perfect medium.

you will love it.


----------



## Thornmoon

I'm a bassist but damn, I'm GASSING for one of these!!


----------



## Chuck

tripguitar said:


> you will love it.
> 
> I've never owned anything but esp/ltd before my carvin, and i've always hated those really thin ibanez necks. so i feel like our preferences are very similar.
> 
> It's a bit thinner than an ltd, but not as thin as an ibanez. basically a perfect medium.
> 
> you will love it.



Sweet man, glad to hear it. thanks


----------



## straightshreddd

Misery Theory said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a DC800 in the future, can one of you swell guys tell me how the neck profile is? I wouldn't want it Ibby thin, more like ESP/LTD sized, love the neck on my MH-417, and the neck profile is the only thing I'm worried about.



It's more of a "C" profile but it's still very thin. Super slim. Feels like a 7 neck with the exception of the extra width. 

I like it a bunch. If you love ESP/LTD profiles, you'll love the DC800 profile.


----------



## Chuck

straightshreddd said:


> It's more of a "C" profile but it's still very thin. Super slim. Feels like a 7 neck with the exception of the extra width.
> 
> I like it a bunch. If you love ESP/LTD profiles, you'll love the DC800 profile.



Best thing I could possibly hear, thanks a ton man.


----------



## Chuck

bump so I can see more DC800's to help me decide on what color scheme to get on mine


----------



## MarshallTSL

It looks like Teal to Blue to Purple. As you probably know, Dragonburst is Green to Blue. There's another Carvinite (Appollyon) who has a totally righteous 727 that has a similar color scheme. His color scheme rocked my planet.




Thornmoon said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> What's that? Dragon burst with a black-burst edge??


----------



## DrZoidberg

I can only hope that my Walnut DC turns out as lovely as any in this thread, especially the first one posted. (Mine will have an ebony fretboard though.) This is my first foray into ERGs and first Carvin. (and first post!) 

My estimated completion is April 1st, so I'll be doing an NGD when she comes in. All of the walnut tops I've seen from Carvin are beautiful, I can't wait!


----------



## Chuck

Does anyone think that Candy Red Metallic or Vintage Metallic Yellow would look cool on a DC800? Both colors look awesome on CT7's, but those are archtops


----------



## straightshreddd

Misery Theory said:


> Does anyone think that Candy Red Metallic or Vintage Metallic Yellow would look cool on a DC800? Both colors look awesome on CT7's, but those are archtops



Hell yeah. The metallic finishes are sick. I'd say go with yellow. The candy red would look sick with a maple board. I wish they had a dragonburst metallic finish.


----------



## kengtin

Misery Theory said:


> Does anyone think that Candy Red Metallic or Vintage Metallic Yellow would look cool on a DC800? Both colors look awesome on CT7's, but those are archtops



I imagine candy red metallic would look cool, but I can tell yellow looks amazing, just check this out:

Carvin.com : In Stock DC800 Eight-String Extended Scale Guitar Serial Number 110957

Get it before it flies !!


----------



## KLS1975

Black Stain Quilt
Deep Triple Step Stain/Color Process
Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish
8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)
Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
Black Mother of Pearl Diamond Inlays
Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)
Black Hardware
A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
Black Pickups (Standard)
Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)
Dunlop Straplocks
Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case


----------



## Chuck

I wouldn't buy that in-stock one, I would prefer to custom order one 

But thanks for the input guys!


----------



## kengtin

KLS1975 said:


> View attachment 31206
> 
> Black Stain Quilt
> Deep Triple Step Stain/Color Process
> Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
> Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish
> 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)
> Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
> Black Mother of Pearl Diamond Inlays
> Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
> 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)
> Black Hardware
> A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
> A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
> Black Pickups (Standard)
> Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)
> Dunlop Straplocks
> Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case



NIIIIIICE !!! I finally see a DC800 in black stain quilt. Was looking for one since I'm getting ideas for my next one, this definitely helps. If anyone has pics/links to more DC700/DC800 in black stain please share.


----------



## Heywood_Jablowme

WOW.

These are some fantastic looking guitars!!!

I just wish more people would also add what woods are used.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Black one is 1 piece maple neck, mahogany body, all stock.
Other is 1 piece maple neck, alder body, spalted maple top, and has had the pickups replaced with bareknuckle aftermaths.


----------



## potatohead

kengtin said:


> NIIIIIICE !!! I finally see a DC800 in black stain quilt. Was looking for one since I'm getting ideas for my next one, this definitely helps. If anyone has pics/links to more DC700/DC800 in black stain please share.


----------



## mustache79

goldsteinat0r said:


> This is such a great thread.
> 
> I'll take mine flat black with maple "binding" please.
> 
> Tax return time, perhaps.
> 
> Can anyone compare the A80s to EMGs or Blackouts? I'm just curious. I can look up demos all day but I'm curious how they "feel," if that makes sense.


 
You're welcome


----------



## FeedMeWithColours

mr_ormus777 said:


> Here are mine...



Your guitars must sweat a lot.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

And now i want a carvin bad!


----------



## Rap Hat

kengtin said:


> I imagine candy red metallic would look cool, but I can tell yellow looks amazing, just check this out:
> 
> Carvin.com : In Stock DC800 Eight-String Extended Scale Guitar Serial Number 110957
> 
> Get it before it flies !!



This is mine now, hopefully it'll be here within the next two weeks ! I've been dying for a Carvin 8 after all the hype, and since the stress of the BRJ situation was driving me crazy I decided to treat myself! I wanted one that was basic and cheap-ish, see what I think and if it's worth spec'ing one out.

Honestly I think the color is god awful and headache inducing, but I missed the black and white ones that were just like that so I'm not going to complain. Mayyyybe it will grow on me ... Pics will be here when it arrives!


----------



## mr_ormus777

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Your guitars must sweat a lot.



I use REXONA on them daily...


----------



## Hollowway

Rap Hat said:


> This is mine now, hopefully it'll be here within the next two weeks ! I've been dying for a Carvin 8 after all the hype, and since the stress of the BRJ situation was driving me crazy I decided to treat myself! I wanted one that was basic and cheap-ish, see what I think and if it's worth spec'ing one out.
> 
> Honestly I think the color is god awful and headache inducing, but I missed the black and white ones that were just like that so I'm not going to complain. Mayyyybe it will grow on me ... Pics will be here when it arrives!



Haha, I've been eyeballing that one for a couple of weeks myself! I bet the color will look better in person. But if you decide to return it call the Santa Ana store. They have a gloss white with an ebony FB and a flat black with an ebony FB. They're the same price.


----------



## Rap Hat

Hollowway said:


> Haha, I've been eyeballing that one for a couple of weeks myself! I bet the color will look better in person. But if you decide to return it call the Santa Ana store. They have a gloss white with an ebony FB and a flat black with an ebony FB. They're the same price.



I spent the past few days looking at every metallic yellow Carvin I could, and I'm starting to appreciate the color more. It's very Easter! Thanks for the heads up on the store ones - any idea if they have tung oil necks? That was the biggest selling point for me. I'll probably keep this unless it has issues, but it'll be nice to have options if it does.


----------



## Eclipse

:') so.. much..


----------



## vondano

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gd-dc800-black-stain-deep-tripple-finish.html

a couple of cool pics in there!


----------



## Galius

Couple shots of all 3 of my Carvins


----------



## Faine

^ I love that one all the way on the right. Is it walnut??


----------



## Galius

Yes figured claro actually.


----------



## Galius

Here are some more pics linked from facebook, so sorry about the drop in quality from upload :/


----------



## kengtin

My girl in action.

These shots were taken from my song "Reinvention" which you can watch here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgeDN3dN7c


----------



## Garnoch

Galius said:


> Yes figured claro actually.



What's the body on that walnut? Beautiful!


----------



## Galius

Garnoch said:


> What's the body on that walnut? Beautiful!


Thanks sir! The walnut topped guitar is mahogany.


----------



## lewstherin006

Walnut top, swamp ash body, maple and walnut neck. I love it.


----------



## zx62xz

You Are 1 by Jason H. Austin


----------



## DavidLopezJr

zx62xz, Is that ferrari red ?


----------



## zx62xz

DavidLopezJr said:


> zx62xz, Is that ferrari red ?



yes ferrari red


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Thanks! It looks AMAZING.


----------



## Cloudy

FrancescoFiligoi said:


>



This is the fucking most beautiful guitar I've ever seen.

Going to be ordering a Carvin next month I think because of this photo.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Testing the camera of my mobile phone on my Carvin:


----------



## svenlk

\m/


----------



## Jzbass25

This thread makes me want a DC800 soooo bad! Just I want passive pickups and idk if I can deal with the routes, any word on if they'll be offering passive pickup options ever? Also how are the matte finishes for fingerprints? I know sometimes matte can be annoying with that.


----------



## Francis978

Jzbass25 said:


> This thread makes me want a DC800 soooo bad! Just I want passive pickups and idk if I can deal with the routes, any word on if they'll be offering passive pickup options ever? Also how are the matte finishes for fingerprints? I know sometimes matte can be annoying with that.



I think you can option 50 it if you send them the pickups you want in it


----------



## Thornmoon

Jzbass25 said:


> This thread makes me want a DC800 soooo bad!


Me too!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Holy shit, I never thought I would like Ferrari Red on an 8


----------



## magnosis

Has anyone done a Spalted Maple top with a gloss, deep triple step stain?

I wonder what Spalted Maple would look like with a transparent black stain...


----------



## Rev2010

magnosis said:


> I wonder what Spalted Maple would look like with a transparent black tint...



I seem to recall seeing one somewhere but can't seem to find it. Close though is the black burst:











Honestly though, if you're getting a beautiful spalted top why cover it with paint?


Rev.


----------



## magnosis

Rev2010 said:


> Honestly though, if you're getting a beautiful spalted top why cover it with paint?



Good point! And this is why I mentioned a semi-transparent tint, not paint 

Thanks for the pics. Those look nice! But yeah, I think I'd prefer natural color. I had to see it B)


----------



## Rev2010

magnosis said:


> Good point! And this is why I mentioned a semi-transparent tint, not paint



Okay okay, I meant "stain" if you want to get nitpicky 


Rev.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Galius said:


> Couple shots of all 3 of my Carvins
> (pics of pure win)


AHHHHH! They're all so awesome! I don't know which one I like more...great collection you've got there!


----------



## kengtin

magnosis said:


> Good point! And this is why I mentioned a semi-transparent tint, not paint
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Those look nice! But yeah, I think I'd prefer natural color. I had to see it B)



magnosis, here's a bunch of pics of my natural gloss spalted maple top. It's a DC700, I didn't want to "hijack" the thread hence the link only... if nobody minds I can post the pics directly here later.

DC700 gloss, spalted maple top

Cheers!


----------



## JPMike




----------



## Mike

^ Niceeeee, JPMike, How does the lace set sound in this bad boy?


----------



## frogunrua

I should have left these here a long time ago.


----------



## magnosis

^ Wow frogunrua that is stellar!! Is that an opt50 color scheme? looks like a very mild black burst (or is it red on the top?) and opaque black on the sides, I'm not sure. That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## frogunrua

Thank you! It has thin sunset burst edges. And it was not an option 50


----------



## mphsc

Figured I'd bump this...


----------



## Erick Kroenen

i didn't know you can order it with only one pup, looks nice


----------



## Yimmj

Erick Kroenen said:


> i didn't know you can order it with only one pup, looks nice



carvin is pretty customizable, besides their standard options you can have additional requests (solo 12th fret inlay, no tone knob, only bridge pickup, custom color) for an extra charge


----------



## Galius

mphsc said:


> Figured I'd bump this...


You dick.....I was about to pull the trigger on this and you sniped it from me!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was sick to my stomach for like 2 days because I missed out on this. If you decide you want to get rid of it let me know. I actually just sold another DC800 to fund this one.


----------



## mphsc

The Banshee and them B-A-M. Sorry bro and I'll keep you in mind for sure. My TK might be done a bit quicker than I anticipated.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

mphsc said:


> Figured I'd bump this...


How is it? You've had just about every 8 I wanna try out


----------



## Galius

I would like to hear your thoughts once you have spent enough time with it to say. More specifically in comparison to the Banshee. Its between another DC800 and a Banshee for me, and you will be the only person who has played both.


----------



## Hollowway

Galius said:


> You dick.....I was about to pull the trigger on this and you sniped it from me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was sick to my stomach for like 2 days because I missed out on this. If you decide you want to get rid of it let me know. I actually just sold another DC800 to fund this one.



Wait, was this an in-stock?!


----------



## Galius

Hollowway said:


> Wait, was this an in-stock?!


No, a guy had it listed on eBay then took the listing down and offered to sell it outside of eBay.


----------



## mphsc

It's here and it's beautiful.


----------



## etohk

Those bastards! I asked them if I could only get one volume they said no because of the active control layout being predetermined etc etc....Oh well I still got the best guitar that I have ever owned/played from them.


----------



## lobotom

Here's mine with a "Boob job". SD Nazgul and Sentient; 5 way super switch with JPX wiring (at least I tried) and a single volume.











Sorry for the crappy cel pics.
Alex


----------



## mphsc

Resting with it's counterpart. figured this would suffice as my NGD.


----------



## br00takville

Nice. 

Is that a solid walnut neck? 

How does the J custom compare to the Carvin?


----------



## mphsc

Yep solid Walnut. Hmmm, I like the J Custom neck profile much better, but the Carvin is way better than I expected. The finish is right there with every KxK I've every owned and the craftsmanship is too. I actually like the overall finish of the Carvin better and it weighs less as well. For the money, you can't bet it!


----------



## Sean1242

Totally forgot about this thread and these pics are from this past summer, I believe around August not 100% sure.


----------



## Yousef

First, beautiful guitars everybody. You've set me on getting a Carvin as my first 8 string guitar. 

Second, if I were Carvin, I'd make an account on these boards and offer some kind of special discount, or options, or even a special model release specifically for ss.org. Carvin has a lot of customers on these boards and it would look really great for Carvin to work a little PR skills where both Carvin and ss.org members would benefit. 

P.S., Carvin, you can hire me to do that, or be your PR representative. I'm a recent Mass Comm. graduate looking for a job!

Either way, keep it rocking guys, and keep those pics coming in!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

mphsc, you son of a bitch


----------



## DoomJazz

I seem to remember my NGD thread being resurrected because my photos were lost in cyberspace, so I'll dump them here.

























I can't find those pants anywhere


----------



## Cloudy

^ This is a beautiful picture of you good sir.


Also, Sean! Your guitar is backwards    



Sean1242 said:


>


----------



## Galius

Fixed. Now it looks good lol


----------



## Mike

I'll throw mine on here too because why not.


----------



## killshock

I've just shared mine as well, but may as well immortalize it in this thread for future generations.


----------



## Aghasura

DeSouzaDan said:


>



I need stats on this, STAT!


----------



## tsar nicholas

^ is that all maple? Killer!


----------



## Galius

mphsc said:


> It's here and it's beautiful.



This beautiful SOB is on its way to me 
Not sure if I should take some really good pics and do a NGD or not.


----------



## that short guy

Here's mine. just came in the mail, let me know what you think






















here's the NGD:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...dc-800-flamed-koa-passive-routes-content.html


----------



## tsar nicholas

^ amazing! Great depth in that finish.


----------



## that short guy

tsar nicholas said:


> ^ amazing! Great depth in that finish.



Agreed I was blown away.


----------



## RevelGTR

Wow, some great ones! The single PUP and the passive route one are both awesome.


----------



## reklawhcaz

This is mine they posted on fb and Instagram yesterday











I'll do a NGD when it comes in.


----------



## Galius

That flame is absolutely INSANE!


reklawhcaz said:


> This is mine they posted on fb and Instagram yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a NGD when it comes in.


----------



## reklawhcaz

Galius said:


> That flame is absolutely INSANE!


Yeah from that picture they book matched it perfect too. Only 4 more days until its here. Cant wait


----------



## reklawhcaz

It finally came in Here is my link to my NGD-->http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/262068-ngd-dc800-flamed-maple.html#post3917475




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cataclysm_child

Clean! Love it!


----------



## Galius

Javier is now endorsed. Now if that doesn't say something


----------



## Avogadr0

Here's my contribution and that's awesome that Javier is endorsed and plays my guitar! Makes me that much more confident in my purchase!


----------



## HexaneLake

My main beech


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Need help here, what do you think about a maple neck, alder wings, ebony fb? 
i saw this video and i like his tone :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgeDN3dN7c

his specs are: White/White Alder body (wings) 5 piece maple neck w/2 walnut stripes Ebony fretboard (20") Tung oil finish back of neck White MOP diamond inlays A80 pickups Stainless jumbo frets Black hardware Dunlop straplocks Engraved truss rod cover


opinions please!


----------



## Avogadr0

Erick Kroenen said:


> Need help here, what do you think about a maple neck, alder wings, ebony fb?
> i saw this video and i like his tone :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgeDN3dN7c
> 
> his specs are: White/White Alder body (wings) 5 piece maple neck w/2 walnut stripes Ebony fretboard (20") Tung oil finish back of neck White MOP diamond inlays A80 pickups Stainless jumbo frets Black hardware Dunlop straplocks Engraved truss rod cover
> 
> 
> opinions please!



I don't think it's possible to build a bad sounding Carvin. I personally think the pickups are the biggest factor in your tone, but I have an alder body, maple neck and flamed maple fingerboard (as seen above) and I get beautiful tones out of mine. Especially up high with cleans. Maple is said to be similar to ebony in terms of tone.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

thanks i just have to decide the color then


----------



## Orgalmer

> My main beech



Dude, that's amazing. It looks like it's coated in honey.


----------



## Avogadr0

Erick Kroenen said:


> thanks i just have to decide the color then



Neon pink is calling your name...


----------



## Erick Kroenen

lol i think i'll go white


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Toejam

Not quite done yet, but here's a teaser pic of mine. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr_ormus777

Congrats guys, some beautiful 800s here, I'm so stoked with my ones, I've never been as inspired to play as I have after getting my first one in Feb 2012, best purchase I ever made (besides the other two I bought). I'm just stinging for Carvin to release the passive 8 string pickups...


----------



## mr_ormus777

BUMP...


----------



## teamSKDM

GOD the gas is so strong... ive been wanting to.trade my sl2h for one, but both the ones on.the for sale are for sale only and that gets me so butthurt. Im just drooling, went from start to finish. Any update on when the passive pickup will be available?


----------



## Toejam

Matte satin blue mist metallic front/pearl blue metallic back and sides. Seymour Duncan Nazgul with push/pull coil split. Alder body/maple neck with mahogany top.




[/URL]



[/URL]



[/URL]


----------



## tastehbacon

DeSouzaDan said:


>




is that ash with tung oil or what?
it looks so unfinished... but in a sexy good way


----------



## kengtin

Erick Kroenen said:


> Need help here, what do you think about a maple neck, alder wings, ebony fb?
> i saw this video and i like his tone :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgeDN3dN7c
> 
> his specs are: White/White Alder body (wings) 5 piece maple neck w/2 walnut stripes Ebony fretboard (20") Tung oil finish back of neck White MOP diamond inlays A80 pickups Stainless jumbo frets Black hardware Dunlop straplocks Engraved truss rod cover
> 
> opinions please!



Hi @Erick, that's my video and axe, glad you liked it! However, I eventually got myself another DC800 with swamp ash wings, maple top and birdseye maple fretboard. The tone is radically different and I much prefer this last one, it sounds brigter, more open. I think the biggest factor is the swamp ash wings so I'd suggest that instead of alder.

I recently recorded this vid with said guitar (I ended up keeping all the rhythms tracks from it), check it out, compare and jugde by yourself.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Just ordered my first lefty 8. Give me fodder to fap to.


----------



## Dominoes282

Mein


----------



## Toejam




----------



## ncfiala




----------



## kengtin

Hi folks, 

Allow me to share this review of the great Carvin DC800 8-string guitar. I tried to cover as much ground as possible while keeping it fast and concise. Hopefully with enough close ups and visual details. 

I added a rhythm and lead samples/demo section towards the end (you can check the video description to jump directly to any section).

Hope you find it useful, thanks for watching.


----------



## gnarlwinslow

Dc800. Transblack. Swamp ash top. Black Limba body.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Nice Taste Sr, congrats on your DC800!


----------



## kengtin

Kiesel Edition K8

*Click here for the full review and picture set*


----------



## Glossolaliac

Here's my dc8000, it's on the kiesel fb page. should be at my house by 8pm today!!


----------

